# Large mortices in oak



## al_yrpal (Mar 9, 2009)

I am looking for a simple way of making large mortices (4" sq oak beams) with confidence

Al


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Al and welcome to the router forum. I've not done that, but others have and will be along to help I am sure.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Al.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Al

You can use a fixture below on your drill press that will do a 1" one or bigger..by just adjusting the stock around a little bit...
I used it that way to make a work bench out of some 4" x 6" beams.

http://grizzly.com/products/1-Premium-Mortising-Chisel/T10022
http://grizzly.com/products/Mortising-Attachment-Kit/H7789

========


al_yrpal said:


> I am looking for a simple way of making large mortices (4" sq oak beams) with confidence
> 
> Al


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

There are three basic approaches:

1. make or purchase a mortising jig that is oriented to using a plunge router with guide bushings for most of the work, and then clean the corners with a chisel (or, round the corners of the tenon to fit),

2. use a mortising machine or drill-press attachment (these typically cut relatively small, standard sized mortises (3/8", 1/2", 5/8", etc.) in stock of any width), or

3. mark the piece and cut them by hand with mortise and regular bench chisels.

Methods #1 and #2 are pretty straightforward, with the accuracy of the machine technique providing the confidence level. Method #3 requires more skill to keep the cheeks of the mortise square, and the confidence results from practice.


----------

